# Very nice 1973 Opaque Blue 23” frame Schwinn Suburban with Headlight, Tailight, and cushion grips.



## Drosentreter (Oct 9, 2022)

Well the deal with another Caber fell through due to some unexpected financial strain on his end so I am once again selling this 1973 Opaque Blue Schwinn Suburban. Has 4 busted spokes if I remember. Both wheels slightly tweaked(should be easy to adjust with a spoke nipple wrench). Very nice condition, nearly mint paint and chrome, headlight, tailight, and generator work great. Newish tires(3 years or so old). The beloved Schwinn air cushion grips. Bike rides great. Really a great bike I just don’t need one this large, and I need to clear out some space for my other bikes, along with raising some funds for college(every little bit helps lol). Comment any questions, your bid assumes you paying for whatever shipping may be. Bid accordingly. Thanks


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 12, 2022)

Before I ship the bike I will count the number of broken spokes exactly and include 5 extras in addition to the number broke for no additional cost


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 21, 2022)

I just bought your bike's cousin this afternoon.


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 21, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> I just bought your bike's cousin this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 1717332



Need another? Still available. Someone make a bid. All offers considered


----------

